# Eagle Works



## Road Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

This is a little tougher to find. Atleast I have not seen many. Eagle Works with a graphite pontil.


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Road Dog,

 Isn't this a Philly Bottle?

 Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 15, 2005)

It sure is.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jul 15, 2005)

WoW sweet bottle []


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## ilovebottles (Aug 31, 2005)

HI Road Dog,

  Thats is another nice bottle you have.


----------



## deep digger (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Road Dog,
                        I just thought you might be interestedf that the Eagle works also comes open pontil. Dug one a few years back.GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Miles (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow, I love the neck, look at those two huge stretch marks! Again, another very nice soda indeed.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks. I got this one on a trade.


----------



## card (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice bottle!  []


----------

